# 2003 vw beetle convertible, bad transmission



## lowe748 (Jun 1, 2011)

I just bought a 2003 vw beetle with the 6 speed automatic tiptronic transmission, the car has 95,000 miles and the transmission is not working correctly, revs high between shifts etc., any suggestions on finding a reasonable used transmission or someone that rebuilds trans. within reason?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

First try to change the fluid.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

Does it usually happen between 4 and 5? Does it feel like its struggling to shift and when it does, it shifts really hard? Does it do it also when its down shifting ? If so its your transmission valve body....my car is auto with tiptonic and those are the problems I was having.
The part was recalled but I missed the warranty by 11 months and I was even 7k below the 100k mile limit....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowe748 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Cost*

What kind of cost was it to repair the trans.>?


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

The part was $1000.00 and then labor maybe 150 cause I knew the guy


----------



## imbanter (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bad Transmission*

Lowe if this is the 6 spd Tiptronic transmission you will be lucky if you get off as cheap as some of the replies have noted. That transmission has a known problem that can result in the transmission needing to be rebuilt/replaced. You will be looking at $4500-$6000. VW of America is well aware of the problem but refuses to address it. Be warned that it can result in the transmission randomly downshifting to the point it could cause you to lose control of the car if you are on wet pavement, a gravel road, or on snow.

File a complaint with the NHTSA. Obviously someone is going to have to make VW do what is right. My complaint is filed and the more that get filed the more likely we are to get something done. You can file a complaint online at 

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## imbanter (Jun 24, 2011)

*mspastrygurl*

There seem to be a lot of people that just missed either the date or the mileage deadline. VW sent the letter but they are telling people they missed this or that in qualifying for the extended warranty. Google it and you'll see the unreal volume of complaints with the same problem and the same response from VW.

File a complaint with the NHTSA. Obviously someone is going to have to make VW do what is right. My complaint is filed and the more that get filed the more likely we are to get something done. You can file a complaint online at 

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------

